# Ten Point Titan SS



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

It has acudraw 6 bolts. It's about 4 years old in good shape. I can send photos. Anna Ohio $400


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump $350


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Could you measure the length of pull and send or post a couple pics? I have a titan extreme and like it


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Harry1959 said:


> Could you measure the length of pull and send or post a couple pics? I have a titan extreme and like it


35"


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Last Bump


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Send me some pics please


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

